# Has anybody not liked a wideout ?



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hey guys. I'm having a hard time deciding what plow to use on my personal truck. I bought a wide out and I have a boss vxt with wings now. My brother will be using one of the plows our original plow truck. A 2002 chevy 2500 reg cab. And I will be using my 2008 chevy 2500 reg cab with the spreader in it. I love the vxt but from everything I have read everyone loves the wideout plows. The boss is a 8.2 with wings making it about 10' so similar sizes on the plows. 
Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

You'll hate a chain lift, they bounce when transporting ( watch for train tracks, speed bumps and any other transition in the road) , they don't stack as high and they're tough on automatic transmissions....... Other than that they're awesome.....Thumbs Up

Did you get your spreader installed today?


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

BUFF;2072305 said:


> You'll hate a chain lift, they bounce when transporting ( watch for train tracks, speed bumps and any other transition in the road) , they don't stack as high and they're tough on automatic transmissions....... Other than that they're awesome.....Thumbs Up
> 
> Did you get your spreader installed today?


How are they though on the trans?

And yes I got a lot of stuff done today. 
We wired up the new spreader. All I have to say is wow it is impressive I will post a pic tomorrow. The work lights on back are super bright and the controller is pretty sweet. We are supposed to get 3-6 inches Friday and sat so I'll let you guys know how it works.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

After I wired it up and got it running I did an oil change in both plow trucks and a rear diff seal and new shocks. As well as installed air bags with compressor and in cab controller.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

BRL1;2072309 said:


> How are they though on the trans?
> 
> And yes I got a lot of stuff done today.
> We wired up the new spreader. All I have to say is wow it is impressive I will post a pic tomorrow. The work lights on back are super bright and the controller is pretty sweet. We are supposed to get 3-6 inches Friday and sat so I'll let you guys know how it works.


The trans comment is a long running joke amongst a few guys on here.



BRL1;2072313 said:


> After I wired it up and got it running I did an oil change in both plow trucks and a rear diff seal and new shocks. As well as installed air bags with compressor and in cab controller.


Wow had a busy day eh.... At least the wind wasn't as bad today, down here.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

BUFF;2072316 said:


> The trans comment is a long running joke amongst a few guys on here.
> 
> Wow had a busy day eh.... At least the wind wasn't as bad today, down here.


Yea it was pretty calm up here today as well. 
I'm beat I don't like wiring stuff lol


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

BUFF;2072305 said:


> You'll hate a chain lift, they bounce when transporting ( watch for train tracks, speed bumps and any other transition in the road) , they don't stack as high and they're tough on automatic transmissions....... Other than that they're awesome.....Thumbs Up
> 
> Did you get your spreader installed today?


Buff, I respect your posts but I have to disagree on this. I run a chain lift plow, a fisher xv to be exact, andI have zero problems with it bouncing over anything while in transit. As long as your not hitting speed bumps and train crossings at excessive speed the whole bouncing argument is moot


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

peteo1;2072321 said:


> Buff, I respect your posts but I have to disagree on this. I run a chain lift plow, a fisher xv to be exact, andI have zero problems with it bouncing over anything while in transit. As long as your not hitting speed bumps and train crossings at excessive speed the whole bouncing argument is moot


Don't mind him, he has been pulled to the dark side. As long as you have the plow up against the stops there is no way for it to bounce.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I think its hilarious that these guys can say a chain lift doesnt bounce more than a direct. Not saying one is better than the other, but thats just a fact. And yes I've spent years in both. In the same lots. Driving the same roads


----------



## snoboss (Oct 19, 2012)

I have 3 wideouts they are fast, my guys like them. I have 8 unimounts with pro wings all overwidth and more maintenance. Bank drives are the reason I like them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2072305 said:


> You'll hate a chain lift, they bounce when transporting ( watch for train tracks, speed bumps and any other transition in the road) , they don't stack as high and they're tough on automatic transmissions....... Other than that they're awesome.....Thumbs Up
> 
> Did you get your spreader installed today?


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

BRL, what does most of your plowing consist of? Driveways? Lots? Big parking lots? And being in Wyoming, I know wind is a minor issue. Do you deal with a lot of drifting or isn't it too bad?


----------



## redclifford (Aug 10, 2015)

I've never owned a wide out only v plows but one of my friends runs one of them. He's more efficient when we only get 2-3", other then that when we get a big storm he slows right down. He can't punch his way into certain sites and it takes him much longer. I'm not against wide outs but I know I can move quicker on 2" storms if I need to to make up time and on the bigger storms I'll be way faster then him


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

redclifford;2072366 said:


> I've never owned a wide out only v plows but one of my friends runs one of them. He's more efficient when we only get 2-3", other then that when we get a big storm he slows right down. He can't punch his way into certain sites and it takes him much longer. I'm not against wide outs but I know I can move quicker on 2" storms if I need to to make up time and on the bigger storms I'll be way faster then him


Just curious.....what do you consider a "bigger" storm?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

My suggestion is to get rid of the Boss and get a Western MVP W/wings and a Wideout and you can switch back and forth whenever you want. The ultra mount is the easiest to hook up, you can change from plow to plow as long as they are all fleet flex wiring and still use the same controller. We have blizzard, boss and western and they all bounce.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

peteo1;2072321 said:


> Buff, I respect your posts but I have to disagree on this. I run a chain lift plow, a fisher xv to be exact, andI have zero problems with it bouncing over anything while in transit. As long as your not hitting speed bumps and train crossings at excessive speed the whole bouncing argument is moot


Until aboot 3yrs ago I ran Meyer plows, with my Boss I found I no longer needed to slow to a walking pace when crossing RR crossing or any other decent sized transition in the road. This is only my observation.



kimber750;2072329 said:


> Don't mind him, he has been pulled to the dark side. As long as you have the plow up against the stops there is no way for it to bounce.


The only dark side I've been pulled in is having a Automatic in my '15........
I always ran my straight blade close to the ground and very rarely up on the stops. Having it low helped mitigate spray along the passenger side which dirtied the window caused by the vortex created by the moronic design that didn't account for fundamental aerodynamics.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Running a 810 since 2006,most efficient plow imho.It will out plow my 10' fisher mc.Just bought 2 new xls's.One is going on my nephews f250.He had a boss v after plowing with my 810 for 5 years.He never liked the v,except for those super heavy storms where a v is an asset.He always missed the expandable.Sort of having a new plain Jane girlfriend after dating a super model!We have a mix now,2 boss v's,3 expandables and 2 straights.It's no lie that you save 30% or so in time depending on lot size/layout.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

snoboss;2072341 said:


> I have 3 wideouts they are fast, my guys like them. I have 8 unimounts with pro wings all overwidth and more maintenance. Bank drives are the reason I like them.


Am I reading that right? Your saying unimounts are more maintenance then a w/o.?


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;2072347 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> BRL, what does most of your plowing consist of? Driveways? Lots? Big parking lots? And being in Wyoming, I know wind is a minor issue. Do you deal with a lot of drifting or isn't it too bad?


Mark, all our plowing is commercial. no residential to worry about.

Its all mixed with medium size lots and a couple large lots but on all most all of them the snow has to be relocated to the designated areas. I do a lot of big apartment complexes and the use of being able to carry snow around corners would save me alot of time.

Drifting is an issue as well thats why i will not be getting rid of the flared v plow. a 2-4'' storm can turn into a 4-5' drift in some places.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BRL1;2072424 said:


> Mark, all our plowing is commercial. no residential to worry about.
> 
> Its all mixed with medium size lots and a couple large lots but on all most all of them the snow has to be relocated to the designated areas. I do a lot of big apartment complexes and the use of being able to carry snow around corners would save me alot of time.
> 
> Drifting is an issue as well thats why i will not be getting rid of the flared v plow. a 2-4'' storm can turn into a 4-5' drift in some places.


The WipeOut is definitely the most efficient of the 2 plows. Regarding the drifts, the V is definitely better, but we don't get drifting like that regularly, so it is worth it to use expandable types. And they will work on larger storms--IMO, the "bigger" storms is where the expandables really shine but what do I know--but you just have to be smart about it. Take smaller bites and know a pickup isn't going to be pushing an entire 4-5' drift at once.

In all the years we had V plows, I think I can count on 1 hand how many times we _had_ to use it in the V position.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

BUFF;2072393 said:


> The only dark side I've been pulled in is having a Automatic in my '15........
> I always ran my straight blade close to the ground and very rarely up on the stops. Having it low helped mitigate spray along the passenger side which dirtied the window caused by the vortex created by the moronic design that didn't account for fundamental aerodynamics.


It was late I forgot about the auto. :laughing:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2072433 said:


> In all the years we had V plows, I think I can count on 1 hand how many times we _had_ to use it in the V position.


You can only count on one hand because you need the other to count with...... FYI toes come in handy for those that need hands to count when counting big numbers....Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2072437 said:


> You can only count on one hand because you need the other to count with...... FYI toes come in handy for those that need hands to count when counting big numbers....Thumbs Up


Again, very original.

Because I didn't know something like this was coming. Defcon 5 was right aboot you. lol


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I have fisher, Meyer and Boss... the Boss is the only one that does not bounce. However IF the Meyer welds hold up this season I will be going all Meyer next year.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

BUFF;2072437 said:


> You can only count on one hand because you need the other to count with......
> 
> I hope there come's a time when I can use this, it's priceless.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cet;2072557 said:


> BUFF;2072437 said:
> 
> 
> > You can only count on one hand because you need the other to count with......
> ...


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

i have 2 wideouts and 2 9'6 mvp3s perks of the wideouts is being able to angle in scoop "this is huge when needing to carry snow around objects" cons of wideouts is the wings chatter at times on small storms or doing clean up. v plows are good for drifts and i feel better plowing rods with a trip edge. cons of the vplow is the dam cutting edges wear fast and are pricey and its a pain in the ass to carry snow around turns. i plan to try a set of wings whenever it starts snowing this year or next. But moving forward any new plows i buy will be wideouts.


----------



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

I've ran both vs and wide outs in the past and i will take a wide out any day of the week. Nothing I've ever had to plow gets over 2-3' drifts and those weren't much of an issue.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

We also have both.. 9.6 with wings is 11.4 straight.. on large windrowing lots the wideout is still faster.. the angle is greater on the WO visus the V with wings therefore you can take full blade width passes with zero spill off. The V still can't take a full blade width bc the wing angle is less... and like everyone else the V will get thru deeper drifts better.. And the V with wings carries more in a straight push... both are great... good luck!!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

My chain lift bounces more than my direct lift.
Who drives with there plow all of the way up?
O Ya Guys with chain lifts ,

I use V more than ^


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

SnoFarmer;2072703 said:


> My chain lift bounces more than my direct lift.
> Who drives with there plow all of the way up?
> O Ya Guys with chain lifts ,
> 
> I use V more than ^


You do seem like a scooper.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

It all depends on your use. They're both great blades, but it just depends on what you use it for. If you have large CLEAR lots, Wideout is the way to go, but I have plenty of large lots, but none of them are clear, islands etc..., and for me a V works best. It all comes down to your use. And no matter what you plow, you won't really go wrong with either.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

SnoFarmer;2072703 said:


> My chain lift bounces more than my direct lift.
> Who drives with there plow all of the way up?
> O Ya Guys with chain lifts ,
> 
> I use V more than ^


Dude, I love you and appreciate your input, but one of these days I'm going to pull you off to the side and teach you how to spell.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

I guess I will just have to try both of them out and see what one I like better !


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

I just got a blizzard 810, last night did a side by side comparison between a boss v and the 810. My next truck will also have a 810 or similar, I was very optimistic about the expandable plows, I loved my V, now I'm convinced.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Harleyjeff;2072732 said:


> Dude, I love you and appreciate your input, but one of these days I'm going to pull you off to the side and teach you how to spell.


My stepdad was a English teacher.
and he couldn't do it.
I have 2 things going against me, one i'm dyslexic
and the next one is I'm allowing my i-pad to make "suggestions"

so even if its is spelled wrong it still looks right to me.

I coild take the time to go over the post a few times
but it's only some forum on the interdweebd. how precise do i need to be...
ho ya and a few  doesnt help to improve anything.

Then I'm a product of mainstreaming...

Yes I like the scoop, it keeps your poop in a group.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

SnoFarmer;2072824 said:


> My stepdad was a English teacher.
> and he couldn't do it.
> I have 2 things going against me, one i'm dyslexic
> and the next one is I'm allowing my i-pad to make "suggestions"
> ...


Gives you character. Thumbs Up and gives HarleyJeff a headache.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2072569 said:


> Don't encourage him.


Encouragement only gets me put in Cyber time oot.....



LapeerLandscape;2072832 said:


> Gives you character. Thumbs Up


I will say SF is a character in person too....... I just don't know from what cartoon.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

LapeerLandscape;2072832 said:


> Gives you character. Thumbs Up and gives HarleyJeff a headache.


Thumbs Up



BUFF;2072838 said:


> I will say SF is a character in person too....... I just don't know from what cartoon.


Hey, hey , hey.....there was alcohol involved,

If you think my posts are a mess , you should see some of my text messages 

I aded wings to my V this helps to contain the poop.
Kind of like a wide-out but more versatile.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;2072866 said:


> If you think my posts are a mess , you should see some of my text messages


I have................:crying::whistling::laughing:


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Just use your decoder ring?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;2073081 said:


> Just use your decoder ring?


Not sure what's worse.....the speeling or speech to text.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

You guys are ridiculous. When do you have time to get any work done yall are on pl chirping each other all the time lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BRL1;2073108 said:


> You guys are ridiculous. When do you have time to get any work done yall are on pl chirping each other all the time lol


Don't forget copious texts throughout the day.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;2073110 said:


> Don't forget copious texts throughout the day.


I'm usually too busy to text back to people. Haha


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

BRL1;2073108 said:


> You guys are ridiculous. When do you have time to get any work done yall are on pl chirping each other all the time lol


Dont include me with these other guys. I think they are all independently wealthy, they dont work, they either hit the lottery or their wife is the CEO of large corp. Myself on the other hand I work 10-12 hrs a day 7 days week. Thumbs Up


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I guess you people with direct lift carry a ratchet strap or chain for when you're plow drop in the middle of the night?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

This guy is ridiculous........


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Whiffyspark;2073132 said:


> I guess you people with direct lift carry a ratchet strap or chain for when you're plow drop in the middle of the night?


You serious, Clark?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2073141 said:


> You serious, Clark?


They never break, Audrey?


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

BUFF;2073140 said:


> This guy is ridiculous........


Where can I get some hub caps like that?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

BUFF;2073140 said:


> This guy is ridiculous........


u mean this guy


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

BRL1;2073167 said:


> Where can I get some hub caps like that?


They're included in the green flame accent package, go big or go home......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Whiffyspark;2073155 said:


> They never break, Audrey?


What lifts your chain?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2073176 said:


> u mean this guy


LOL...... I was waiting for the gate post to be whacked...


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

This guy is even worse. You have to listen to him


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

BRL1;2073193 said:


> This guy is even worse. You have to listen to him


We can only hope he doesn't reproduce........


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm sensing more post counts going backwards...

My input on the topic: as long as the only two expandable plows are made by DD or Buyers, I'm not owning one. Once Boss has one, I might consider it.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2073180 said:


> What lifts your chain?


Yeah all I have to do is run up a pile and pull the chain up a couple links. What's your method? Lol


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

BUFF;2073140 said:


> This guy is ridiculous........


His name is Floribito, although I'm sure his nickname is ridiculous


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Whiffyspark;2073209 said:


> Yeah all I have to do is run up a pile and pull the chain up a couple links. What's your method? Lol


Remove the weakest link......the chain. And 6.0s.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

You carry a tow chain don't ya?

Just as you do I run in up a pile and chain it up.
If there are no piles I would use my hi-lift.
But then in 17 years my direct lift has yet to fail,
It always gets it up.

Maintain your equipment,
Carry spare parts, fluids tools and know how to use them.

Ps and direct lifts stack higher too.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

John_DeereGreen;2073205 said:


> I'm sensing more post counts going backwards...
> 
> My input on the topic: as long as the only two expandable plows are made by DD or Buyers, I'm not owning one. Once Boss has one, I might consider it.


Been waiting for years, probably be a few more.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

beanz27;2073248 said:


> Been waiting for years, probably be a few more.


I heard that they weren't interested in making one due to the complications. Boss keeps things simple in my opinion.

And there's also the patent issue. Idk when it expires. Dog got around it because they don't pivot


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

BRL1;2073193 said:


> This guy is even worse. You have to listen to him


And guys that watch that crap think that's how you plow. Back up farther and go faster, and hit the center of the piles. Glad he's not on my route.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Whiffyspark;2073372 said:


> I heard that they weren't interested in making one due to the complications. Boss keeps things simple in my opinion.
> 
> And there's also the patent issue. Idk when it expires. Dog got around it because they don't pivot


Patents are to protect "your" design they don't protect the concept of it. To not infringe on a patent you have to have a design that's around ~20% different than the design you're working around. Now that Toro owns Boss Toro has the patent lawyer resources to deal with patents and it's just a matter of time before Boss releases a expandable plow.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

BRL1;2073193 said:


> This guy is even worse. You have to listen to him


i stooped watching right after he ran into the first pile and the plow rode up and over it...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Whiffyspark;2073372 said:


> I heard that they weren't interested in making one due to the complications. Boss keeps things simple in my opinion.
> 
> And there's also the patent issue. Idk when it expires. Dog got around it because they don't pivot


If Boss keeps it simple, why don't they use chainlifts?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;2073425 said:


> If Boss keeps it simple, why don't they use chainlifts?


Downpressure and saving transmissions. that's why...


----------



## dingybigfoot (Jun 12, 2008)

SnoFarmer;2073414 said:


> i stooped watching right after he ran into the first pile and the plow rode up and over it...


The Transmission is bound to crap out!


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

BRL1;2073193 said:


> This guy is even worse. You have to listen to him


What a f#!$@&* idiot. That dude would be walking if he drove my truck like that


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Whiffyspark;2073372 said:


> I heard that they weren't interested in making one due to the complications. Boss keeps things simple in my opinion.
> 
> And there's also the patent issue. Idk when it expires. Dog got around it because they don't pivot


I asked my dealer, they basically told me boss has no interest in it. That being said I agree with the copyright deal, they will probably make one.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

BRL1;2073193 said:


> This guy is even worse. You have to listen to him


My oldest son has a friend that he went to school with that talks just like this guy. Constantly talking and describing everything he does, drives me crazy. He would even make the little whoop whoop noise when the wing moves.


----------



## STARSHIP (Dec 18, 2000)

beanz27;2073490 said:


> I asked my dealer, they basically told me boss has no interest in it.  That being said I agree with the copyright deal, they will probably make one.


I bet you will see one from Boss in the next year, or two at most.


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

Whiffyspark;2073209 said:


> Yeah all I have to do is run up a pile and pull the chain up a couple links. What's your method? Lol


Run it up the pile and put the emergency transport pin in. Why is this even an argument?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

bliz&hinikerDLR;2073712 said:


> Run it up the pile and put the emergency transport pin in. Why is this even an argument?


That sounds like they knew it was going to fail


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

1olddogtwo;2073719 said:


> That sounds like they knew it was going to fail


I think you just argued against any chain lift plow ever ...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Yes sir, I love it when a plan comes together......

I've been good in this thread so far, so I won't go.....


----------



## shotgunwillie (Nov 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;2073425 said:


> If Boss keeps it simple, why don't they use chainlifts?


That is how Boss keeps it simple. Two less parts, the chain and the thing that pulls your chain. Both of which can break in more than one place.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

shotgunwillie;2078178 said:


> That is how Boss keeps it simple. Two less parts, the chain and the thing that pulls your chain. Both of which can break in more than one place.


The "thing" that pulls the chain?
That would be the lift cylinder, which ALL PLOWS HAVE (except winch up plows) so you wanna rethink your statement there Clark?


----------



## shotgunwillie (Nov 4, 2012)

dieselss;2078271 said:


> The "thing" that pulls the chain?
> That would be the lift cylinder, which ALL PLOWS HAVE (except winch up plows) so you wanna rethink your statement there Clark?


No, diesels, there is a part between the lift cylinder ram and the chain. The ram pushes out on the "thing" that pivots on one end and lifts the chain connected to the other end. The chain is not directly attached to lift cylinder.
By the way, winch up blades and buckets were replaced with direct lift systems 50 years ago on bulldozers and other material movers.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Lift RAM, and have seen snow bear plows?
They use winchs. 
Try again Clark 
Your whole point is moot tho.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

shotgunwillie;2078388 said:


> By the way, winch up blades and buckets were *replaced with direct lift* systems 50 years ago on bulldozers and other material movers.


Wrong....... Winch and Cables are still used on Coal mining dragline excavators and on dredging equipment.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

shotgunwillie;2078388 said:


> No, diesels, there is a part between the lift cylinder ram and the chain. The ram pushes out on the "thing" that pivots on one end and lifts the chain connected to the other end. The chain is not directly attached to lift cylinder.
> By the way, winch up blades and buckets were replaced with direct lift systems 50 years ago on bulldozers and other material movers.


What in God's green earth are you talking aboot?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;2078418 said:


> What in God's green earth are you talking aboot?


You know that "thing".


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

LapeerLandscape;2078420 said:


> You know that "thing".


.................


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I thought he might be referring to that "thing" from the Addams Family.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

This is the "thing"


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

This THING probably doesn't wear cause it doesn't have a name.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Subscribed


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

In case you didn't believe me


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

.......................


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

dieselss;2078457 said:


> In case you didn't believe me


We know,Thumbs Up
But for some reason they want to know about Willies "thing" .


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;2078477 said:


> We know,Thumbs Up
> But for some reason they want to know about Willies "thing" .


I don't........


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;2078481 said:


> I don't........


And that's ok.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Vw thing.......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

dieselss;2078483 said:


> Vw thing.......


Good one.....


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

Thread closed


----------

